# Electric bikes



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of buying/using an electric bike. I cycle most days to exercise my GSD and myself as arthritic knees mean I can't do a lot of walking. But if it's windy I don't go so my husband has, for a couple of years now, been trying to persuade me to have an electric bike for windy or really bad knee days! It's extremely flat where I live although we are surrounded by hills/mountains so the bike will only be used on the flat.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

What kind of budget would you be looking at, they can be really expensive, around 1000 Euros +.

Ecobike - Bicicletas Eléctricas - Ecobike - electric bickes

If your not worried about the price and you really enjoy riding bikes you should take a look at Stromer, they are a Swiss company and there bikes have great reviews.

Just found a youtube review for the Stromer


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I really wanted to know if anyone had one and what they thought of it. I know they're pricey and the cost of a replacement battery is positively mortifying! I must admit I'm not really excited about having one----prefer to push them old pedals for a while longer yet!


----------



## wencra (Oct 12, 2010)

not sure if you are still looking, have just bought the one linked below, and although not used it a lot as of yet, but the one long hill I rode it up seem a lot flatter than it really was. so far am very very impressed, time will tell of course......
tesco direct 
hopper-20-folding-e-bike 
Catalogue Number: 215-7386


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

wencra said:


> not sure if you are still looking, have just bought the one linked below, and although not used it a lot as of yet, but the one long hill I rode it up seem a lot flatter than it really was. so far am very very impressed, time will tell of course......
> tesco direct
> hopper-20-folding-e-bike
> Catalogue Number: 215-7386


OK Thanks for that. I'd no idea Tesco sold such things----after 11 years here,I still think of them as food and veg!! I'm still wondering whether \I really want a leccy bike. The small repair shop in my village here sells an electric bike for about 600 e I.ve just discovered. Am still looking----- and wondering!


----------



## VivK (Mar 26, 2016)

passiflora said:


> OK Thanks for that. I'd no idea Tesco sold such things----after 11 years here,I still think of them as food and veg!! I'm still wondering whether \I really want a leccy bike. The small repair shop in my village here sells an electric bike for about 600 e I.ve just discovered. Am still looking----- and wondering!


Where in Murcia are you? I'm also looking for an electric bike.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

I too am curious about Electric Bikes or even Electric mopeds. If they were easy to get and didnt need any License, I would look at buying property 3 or 4 miles inland. Does anyone know the legalities of these bikes


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

PS51 said:


> I too am curious about Electric Bikes or even Electric mopeds. If they were easy to get and didnt need any License, I would look at buying property 3 or 4 miles inland. Does anyone know the legalities of these bikes


Don't believe the 'twist grip ' is legal here in Spain & as from January 1st also not legal in the UK.
That type require insurance, tax , registration in spain.

https://www.juicybike.co.uk/uk-europe-ebike-law


----------

